# "Welches" ME benutzen?



## Meldanor (11. Dez 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mich in die ME Programmierung wagen und habe mir einiges angelesen.
Ich habe mir , da ich mit NetBeans programmiere, *Java(TM) Platform Micro Edition SDK 3.0 *runtergeladen und NetBeans hat das auch erkannt und nutzt es anscheinend.
Jedoch gibt es noch das *Sun Java(TM) Wireless Toolkit 2.5.2_01 for CLDC* und ich habe jetzt beides auf dem PC.
Nun ist meine Frage:
Was ist aktueller? Sprich, was ist neuer?
und
Was ist besser? Ist neuer = besser oder ist neuer = weniger Handyarten zum ansprechen?

Mfg
Mel


----------



## MiDniGG (14. Dez 2009)

Hehe. Also wie Du der Versionsnummer entnehmen kannst ist das SDK 3.0 neuer 
Was besser ist darüber lässt sich streiten. Das 3er hat halt mehr Emulatoren und unterstützt touch (mit der Maus dann) das 2er ist ausgereifter und hat eine bessere Konsolenausgabe...

Du siehst, je nach dem was Du möchtest ist entweder das 2er oder das 3er "besser"...

Gruß


----------



## Meldanor (14. Dez 2009)

Bezüglich des Ausgereifter sein:
Ich hab bereits nen Bug gefunden, wo der Emulator meldet, dass der Handy Speicher voll ist ~ fand ich nicht so erfreulich ^^
Beim WTK allerdings trat der Fehler ncht auf und auch bei Sun ist der Bug bereits reported.


----------

